

What headphones are on your ears? - productionQA

Looking to grab some new headphones. Looking for a good set of noise canceling, over the ear headphones. I don&#x27;t want to hear nothin&#x27; with these things on.<p>Wireless a bad idea?<p>What do you have on?
======
forgotpasswd3x
For noise canceling headphones, the Bose QuietComfort series are actually
really nice. Yes, they are Bose, and that means the price might seem a bit
higher than it should be, but I believe that Bose has more advanced noise
canceling tech than their competitors.

This is just from what I've read though, I don't use noise cancelling
headphones much any more, usually only when flying.

~~~
productionQA
Gotcha. Yea, I know Bose is always an option. Not that I wouldn't go with them
because they do make quality products, but I am trying to find what else is
out there too.

~~~
forgotpasswd3x
You could try posting the question to the /r/headphones subreddit, too. You'll
probably get a few more responses there than at HN.

------
murrain
Check out [http://www.head-
fi.org/products/category/headphones](http://www.head-
fi.org/products/category/headphones)

------
s0l1dsnak3123
I have a pair of Logitech UE 9000s - they're noise cancelling, over the ear
and bluetooth - they're very comfortable :)

~~~
productionQA
Cool, thanks for the suggestion!

